# Bronycon, anyone going?



## Simo (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm very tempted to go, and it's pretty much close enough for me to walk to. I'm not a dyed in the wool Brony, but I have enjoyed the show, and imagine the con would be fun to check out.

Anyone else going/thinking of going?

It's July 8-10, downtown right here in Charm City, AKA, Baltimore!

http://bronycon.org/

I'm thinking, so long as I'm not outta town then, I'll go.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 24, 2016)

Don't do that.


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Don't do that.



Aw, why not? It'll be fun, and it generally attracts a good number of non-pony fursuiters.

It is a huge con, though. Last year attendance hit over 10,000.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 24, 2016)

I might, but I don't wanna have to deal with the...  Less appetizing parts of the fandom xD
Some of the people that call themselves bronies...  I would hate to be seen with them xD


----------



## Somnium (Apr 24, 2016)

MLP is for prepubescent girls, not adult men.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> MLP is for prepubescent girls, not adult men.


Most men who enjoy it are...  Better left alone xD
But I myself am an exception and thoroughly enjoy MLP >w>


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> MLP is for prepubescent girls, not adult men.



OK, come over and have a protest outside, then, like The Westboro Baptist Church!

Me, I think it's fun, and the show's designed to have a broad appeal. I could give a rat's ass if some people think it's only for girls and all that.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 24, 2016)

Simo said:


> OK, come over and have a protest outside, then, like The Westboro Baptist Church!
> 
> Me, I think it's fun, and the show's designed to have a broad appeal. I could give a rat's ass if some people think it's only for girls and all that.



I protest, mlp is aimed primary towards little girls! It's just wrong to like something like that. How would you look at the grown up man playing with barbie dolls? I've never watched mlp myself though, only saw a few clips on youtube and some parodies and porn.



Lasvicus said:


> Most men who enjoy it are... Better left alone xD
> But I myself am an exception and thoroughly enjoy MLP >w>



That's it! I'm not talking with you anymore, brony!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 24, 2016)

Lol, I would soooo go to this but it's just *a bit* too far to do something like that, just for _the lulz_ :V


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> How would you look at the grown up man playing with barbie dolls?



The same way I look at furries.



Ricky said:


> Lol, I would soooo go to this but it's just *a bit* too far to do something like that, just for _the lulz_ :V



Yep, there could be lulz aplenty, especially with how seriously some fans take it. I've seen forums debating the nuances of the show with the passion and depth of a group of Rabbis, debating the Torah.

And it's right near the baseball stadium, and all the touristy stuff in the inner harbor, so you also get to see how the general public reacts, which can also prove amusing.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> MLP is for prepubescent girls, not adult men.


#1 tumbler is going to rip your heart out and eat it wile you watch with your last breath

2# lol a FURRY has no right saying that

3# I just can't get over that a furry of all people would say that

#4 ok last Time: YOUR A FURRY... A furry, some one that is a person that is a fan of ANIMAL CARTOON CHARACTERS and wants to get a ANIMAL COSTUME TO PLAY IN, says that people shouldn't like a show that they like because they say it is for LITTLE GIRLS that has makes as much sense as the bible.
#double standard bitch

5# you sound sexist as fuck. Tell it to me in a way that it doesn't Sound sexists.

6# look at your icon and compare it to the characters. They are both anthropomorphic animals.. Ish 

7# tell me a reason why they can watch it... Sorry I can't think of one.

9# not just MEN watch it

10# YOUR A FUCKING FURRY


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I protest, mlp is aimed primary towards little girls! It's just wrong to like something like that. How would you look at the grown up man playing with barbie dolls? I've never watched mlp myself though, only saw a few clips on youtube and some parodies and porn.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! I'm not talking with you anymore, brony!


Fucking hell stop saying grown up man you sound like your a red neck


----------



## Somnium (Apr 24, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> #1 tumbler is going to rip your heart out and eat it wile you watch with your last breath
> 
> 2# lol a FURRY has no right saying that
> 
> ...



HAHA! That was a bait bro! You made my day!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 25, 2016)

The amount of rude here is astounding


----------



## Somnium (Apr 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> The amount of rude here is astounding



Welcome to the reality!


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> The amount of rude here is astounding


You wouldn't expect it right lol


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, I kinda expected it as soon as bronies were brought up


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't you know?  Monster High is the big thing now.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 25, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Don't you know?  Monster High is the big thing now.


# monsterhighiswherethecoolkidzat


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm confused and scared *shivers in fear in the corner*


----------



## x_eleven (May 10, 2016)

Somnium said:


> MLP is for prepubescent girls, not adult men.


Mr. Pot, may I introduce you to Mr. Kettle? Tell me again what furbashers used to say about Furries? 

Yes, Bronies and MLP fans can be _very_ disagreeable, nuttier than squirrel scat, even crazier than the Digimon fans of ten years ago (they've mellowed quite a bit over the years) and that would tend to put me off a convention filled with them. OTOH, there is a big difference between on-line behaviour and off-line. If all you had to go by was the behaviour of Trotman, Blumrich, and Schorn and their Burned Furs, you'd think that "shots fired" reports would be as much a fixture of furcons as the GoH. You'd think riots would break out as soon as any BFs showed up at any con. That never happened, not even once, and not even close.


----------



## Wither (May 10, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Welcome to the reality!


In everyday life, you may come across many rude people, sure. That said, however, we don't necessarily need it on this forum. You are very much within your right to have an opinion on MLP. There's just really no need to be a dick just to be a dick. 


Somnium said:


> HAHA! That was a bait bro! You made my day!


Don't be a troll and then try to backpedal out of it whilst expecting to get a free pass and everyone to laugh and say "Oh, you, you kidder, you."
Own up to what you say.

As for the con itself, I'd say go for it. Should tell me how it goes if you do. It can only be really fun or entirely disgusting. Either way, it's a story to tell :u.


----------



## x_eleven (May 11, 2016)

Wither said:


> As for the con itself, I'd say go for it. Should tell me how it goes if you do. It can only be really fun or entirely disgusting. Either way, it's a story to tell :u.



There's another possibility: it could be boring to the extreme. I checked out Bronycon's site:


> *Cosplay Events FAQ*
> 
> Q: Why can’t I enter my Solid Snake cosplay?! It’s really unfair that I can’t!
> 
> A: BronyCon is a MLP-centered event. We feel that it is only fair that we keep all cosplays in our contest to MLP-related ones.



Why in the _hell_ would I want to attend a con where I couldn't participate in any of the events since I have a fox costume? I also don't think their version of a fursuit parade would be worth watching if all you see are endless iterations of MLP characters. I see no reason why I should attend.


----------



## Somnium (May 11, 2016)

@Wither okay, mother. I'll be a good boy. 

In all seriousness, bronies need to stop acting as insecure bitches. Furries are weird too, but at least the concept of anthropomorphizing animals is a type of fantasy not necessarily directed to children only.


----------

